# Anyone know of any reptile stores around Tallahassee, FL?



## BearTerritory (Apr 11, 2012)

Specifically, near Tallahassee, FL or in North Florida that sell PDFs. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Toxic frogs (Nov 16, 2011)

Try not to buy from a store, unless its a well known one like LLL Reptile or Glades Herp. The best places to purchase your pdf's would be from private breeders or places that specialize in darts. There are plenty of froggers down in florida. Check around on dendroboard and keep your eye on the frog classifieds section. Also check if Repticon will be around down there soon, there is usualy a few breeders at them. Try online dart places too such as Saurian ent., Black Jungle, Joshes Frogs, and Herpetologic. All that said though...i hope you find what your looking for. 

Brian


----------

